# Are these signs of recovery? :)



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

So I just had to express this and I want as many opinions as possible. At the beginning of my "DR" I was scared to be anywhere, the feeling was getting on my nerves. That was the middle of August when I first started feeling the DR for the first time in my life. luckily I did research and knew it had to be that, without any doubt in my mind, all the symptoms made sense. Now fast forward to the near end of September to the Begging of October (NOW) and I am forcing myself to go out and do things that make my happy. The feeling is with me 24/7 but I feel as though I've improved, even if it's only a little bit, it's something right? There are days when I just don't care anymore and have to remind myself to live my life because that is the only way I can fully recover. I mean everyone is saying to continue to do things that you were once doing before and I am following everybody's advice because that is the only way to get through this .Even if it's to go out to get fresh air, I force myself to do it. I've got to face these fears because it will only make me stronger, right? I didn't see my friends as much when I first started feeling this but now since they all know what I'm going through, they are all there for me and support me and love me and I couldn't ask for anything else. There are times when I just feel completely stuck in this trance but I have to tell myself I just have to get through it and I manage everytime which makes me very proud of myself. I remind myself everyday that if I got through yesterday, I can get through today, and just by telling myself that, it motivates me and I think "Wow, I shouldn't doubt my ability of being so strong." Even when I'm feeling it, I just ignore it, although I know it's there. I talk to my friends and I laugh as much as possible. I have all of my emotions, I'm not feeling that "numb" feeling that some people feel. I've always been a very emotional person so it's important that I add, I do FEEL emotion. I should also mention that a few weeks ago, I wasn't listening to music, I didn't want to go out (Like I said before) I really didn't want to hangout with anyone but now I feel like I'm getting my life back on track and I am starting to do these things again and have been doing them recently because they make me happy. I'm seeing my best friend on Friday and I haven't seen her in 2 months. I've already made plans to hangout with a few of my other friends very soon and just do things, anything that can distract me. Two days ago I went to the mall for the first time in a long time and said "Screw This" I'm going Shopping! and I did! I spoiled myself and it made me feel so good. I was proud of myself for doing that. Are these some of the signs of recovery? Am I doing the right thing? Do you guys think I'm getting better? I must admit, I am also on antidepressants and they seem to be helping me put my mind at ease which is good. It was much worse before and I do feel I'm getting better, even if it's a little bit. It has already been a couple of weeks since I've been on them. They may not be taking the DR away but I guess it's helping in some way. I do get confused because I'm not sure if it's the medicine controlling my mind to get me back on track or it's me. I think it's both in some way or other. What advice can you guys offer me? Am I getting through this the right way? It's only been two months since I've had this. Any opinions would be so appreciated. Thank You.

-Melissa


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2010)

You definitely have set yourself up for recovery. I mean you have the best attitude towards beating this condition. And that is to LIVE and in time the DP/DR will drop away. Good Luck!


----------



## Kpanic (Sep 12, 2010)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> You definitely have set yourself up for recovery. I mean you have the best attitude towards beating this condition. And that is to LIVE and in time the DP/DR will drop away. Good Luck!


Exposure therapy or facing your fears is the best way to beat anxiety, therefore it is the best way to help your DR. Do more and more, keep challenging yourself and you will soon be rid of this crap. If the meds help do not stop IMO.


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

Youre lucky that your friends have been there for you most of mine dropped by the wayside when i got ill and could no longer go out, including my boyfriend of two years who i havent heard from in 6 months!

Your story sounds alot like mine, i started with DR 7 months ago and it has to be the most terrifying thing that could happen so despite feeling hard done by compared to all my 21 year old aquaintences, i reward myself for being so brave and its good to hear you have that attitude too. And so should everyone on here!

I admit that it was definaltly worse 6 months ago and has gradually improved. Im just upset that im still ill and ive missed out on so many months of my life, and im scared that i will have to for many more. But despite that im still looking for answers, I try to keep positive by remembering how far ive come- like you i now go shopping, to friends houses etc. I am confident to sleep in the dark and look in the mirror too so it must be getting better!

Good for you and hope you keep getting better


----------



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

Thank you very much. I hope I'm getting better too.







and you as well.


----------



## Dawn (Oct 26, 2010)

thats exactly what i did,(i'm as good as recovered now) even if you have to force youself out there.!
even if its just a walk to the shops,get up,do stuff.
keep your brain active,try to stay positive!

Negative thinking is a bitch! thats what i have a prob with still sometimes,but i can kinda control it now.

just stay positive,healthy etc

goodluck!

p.s (nice to see you at DP/DRDisorder website too )


----------

